# Croatian: Here's the films from your trip...



## ><FISH'>

I am sending some disks to a friend in Croatia and would like to label the package properly. I do not want customs going through the disks since they would likely damage, delay or confiscate them. To make them look as uninteresting as possible I would like to label it as something like:

"Here are the videos we took from your trip, there are a lot so I had to put them on many disks. Enjoy."

...or something equally uninteresting.


----------



## Orlin

"Ovdje su video filmovi koje smo slikali na tvom putovanju, ima ih mnogo i zato sam ih trebao postaviti na toliko mnogo diskova. Uživaj u njima."
I translated as literally as possible, corrections & suggestions welcome.


----------



## ><FISH'>

Thanks. I also have to indicate strongly that I am a good friend or family member, otherwise it will incur extra charges. Can I also have "films and photos" ?


----------



## Orlin

><FISH'> said:


> Thanks. I also have to indicate strongly that I am a good friend or family member, otherwise it will incur extra charges. Can I also have "films and photos" ?


*In Croatian you use 2nd p. sg. forms* (e. g. we have here "tvom, Uživaj") *only when addressing relatives and close friends*, so the informal language indicates it strongly enough. Otherwise you'd use 2nd p. pl. instead (vašem, Uživaj*te*).
Can I also have "films _and photos_":


> "Ovdje su video filmovi _i slike_ koje smo slikali na tvom putovanju, ima ih mnogo i zato sam ih trebao postaviti na toliko mnogo diskova. Uživaj u njima."


----------



## Duya

Orlin said:


> "Ovdje su video filmovi koje smo slikali na tvom putovanju, ima ih mnogo i zato sam ih morao postaviti na toliko mnogo diskova. Uživaj u njima."
> I translated as literally as possible, corrections & suggestions welcome.



Small correction, likely due to an oversight (it would be understood the other way also).


----------



## Orlin

Duya said:


> Small correction, likely due to an oversight (it would be understood the other way also).


Da, ja znam mnogo načina izraziti ovu ideju, čudim se zašto sam pristao baš na takvu verziju - najverovatnije pošto sam pokušao napisati nešto "neobično" jer normalno ne pišem na hrvatskom.


> it would be understood the other way also


Nažalost ne razumem što si hteo da kažeš unatoč tome da su mi sve reči poznate.


----------



## Duya

_Razumjeli bi te i onako _(tj. sa "trebao")


----------



## xpictianoc

sam da vas pitam, video filmovi se slika ili snima?


----------



## DenisBiH

To offer an alternative:



> Ovdje su snimci i slike koje smo napravili na tvom putovanju, ima ih puno pa sam ih morao staviti na više diskova. Uživaj.


Using _puno_ for "a lot" seems more natural to me if you're writing in Croatian; _mnogo_ could sound more formal and/or a Serbism.


----------



## Duya

xpictianoc said:


> sam da vas pitam, video filmovi se slika ili snima?



_Snimaju_. I ne kažemo "video filmovi", nego ili "filmovi", ili "(video) snimci". "Video" može biti i pridjev i imenica ("kućni video"), ali u potonjem slučaju nema množinu (ne može *"najbolji kućni videi").


----------



## Orlin

DenisBiH said:


> To offer an alternative:
> 
> Using _puno_ for "a lot" seems more natural to me if you're writing in Croatian; _mnogo_ could sound more formal and/or a Serbism.


 


Duya said:


> _Snimaju_. I ne kažemo "video filmovi", nego ili "filmovi", ili "(video) snimci". "Video" može biti i pridjev i imenica ("kućni video"), ali u potonjem slučaju nema množinu (ne može *"najbolji kućni videi").


Moje primedbe:
1. Moramo čekati da se priključi Hrvat na temi da bi ocenio koliko su "hrvatske" naše varijante. Zanima me ima li bitnih "međustandardnih" razlika u odnosu na naš primer.
2. Opet sam saznao da ne moram izbegavati varijante bliske mom maternjem jeziku: ovde su date alternative kojih sam se ja morao setiti kao Bugarin, pa ne znam zašto često "svesno" pokušavam da se "distanciram od bugarskog".


----------



## el_tigre

Duya said:


> _Snimaju_. I ne kažemo "video filmovi", nego ili "filmovi", ili "(video) snimci". "Video" može biti i pridjev i imenica ("kućni video"), ali u potonjem slučaju nema množinu (ne može *"najbolji kućni videi").



video *snimke*


----------

